# IFR Flow Chart



## 99problemsbutpitch (7 Jul 2016)

Hey everyone, I used to be a Griffon driver and unfortunately I have to go fixed wing for medical reasons.  I am looking for a little help, at the squadron we used to have an IFR decision flow chart.  It was awesome. Unfortunately, I have missed placed it and don't have an electronic copy.  Does anyone have a copy so I can amend it for fix wing. Thanks


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Jul 2016)

IFR decision flow chart for what precisely?


----------



## 99problemsbutpitch (7 Jul 2016)

If you haven't seen one before it's a lengthy process to explain   Basically, there are numerous orders on what criteria you need prior to departing. Some incredibly smart person put the whole process on a flow chart called the IFR spaghetti chart.


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Jul 2016)

Got it.  You could probably make it yourself.  The orders are pretty straight forward for fixed wing!


----------



## 99problemsbutpitch (7 Jul 2016)

Someone has sent me a paper copy, thanks. I would disagree with fixed wing being simpler. Fixed wing can't do field departures...


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Jul 2016)

I mean the rules are generally more cut and dry, so simpler (and there aren't many of them!)


----------



## captloadie (7 Jul 2016)

Would the chart for fixed wing not be something like, can't see the end of the runway, depart IFR? Or, conversely, can't find the runway to land on, contact IFRCC to get vectored in and given IFR approaches?


----------



## 99problemsbutpitch (7 Jul 2016)

Ha, ha. I guess you don't need a level 4 for your IRT....


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Jul 2016)

I normally administer the IRTs


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jul 2016)




----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Jul 2016)

Oh! Come on Dapaterson.

This is the Air Force: You can't have an acronym stand for single thing, now can you? That's too simple.

IFR:

I follow Road.
I follow River.
Instrument Flying Rules.
In-Flight refuelling.
In-Flight Refreshment ... Oops! They don't offer that anymore. Sorry!

 ;D


----------



## Crimmsy (7 Jul 2016)

Here's one I found at the back of the filing cabinet. I think it came from ground school in Moose Jaw. A few cautions, it is single engine specific so nothing on takeoff alternates, and it's a decade+ old so the rules have evolved (GPS-only alternates etc). But it might be close enough to your needs to help you build your own.

Cheers


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Jul 2016)

99problemsbutpitch said:
			
		

> Someone has sent me a paper copy, thanks. I would disagree with fixed wing being simpler. Fixed wing can't do field departures...



The ICP in me would tell you to take the time to review the regs for your specific new situation so that you have an inherent understanding of your new decision-making space, not just taking an aid that someone else made in the past that you haven't validated against current regs.

As an aside, your statement above seems to imply that being able to do field departures make r/w simpler than f/w...how do you see that being simpler?  I have done an IMC field departure twice 'in anger' where one of those departures included both the destination and the alternate in IMC and the whole flight plan and let down to destination was anything but 'simpler.'  Last having done f/w a while ago, I recall leaving an aerodrome and arriving at an aerodrome IFR, even with IFR departure alternate requirements to consider, being a lot simpler than the field departure(s).

:2c:

G2G


----------



## observor 69 (9 Jul 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Oh! Come on Dapaterson.
> 
> This is the Air Force: You can't have an acronym stand for single thing, now can you? That's too simple.
> 
> ...



FTFY


----------



## kev994 (9 Jul 2016)

If you go to air mobility there is a FOM order that says you always need an alternate, so that makes it kinda easy.


----------

